# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Theatre Room

## AmandaRhodes

Hi Guys! 
I am new to this forum but I really needed some advice. We just bought a new house in California and I thought I would save some money by not hiring a designer but I have run into some problems that are making me doubt the decision. 
I have a couple of questions but I will throw them at you guys one at a time.  
So we are putting a theatre room and rather than putting in regular surround sound, I thought to rather insert in-ceiling and in-wall speakers for a cleaner surround sound look. We are going for a very minimalist look so it could work really well.  
The problem is that I don't really know about the placement or even which speakers to buy. Of course, I Googled a bit and found Bose Virtually Invisible speakers here that look pretty cool. But are these the right speakers for this type of project? Also, what about a sub? 
Alternatively, I thought to maybe just leave the in-ceiling and in-wall speakers and buy some B&W or Kef speakers that are known to sound amazing. 
Does anybody have to advise on the matter? Or should I just get a sound expert to help me? 
Thank you in advance.

----------


## barney118

Hi it pays to go to an HT specialist who have all sorts of options for you. The latest fad is atmos which you have extra speakers in the ceiling but you need a special receiver for this sound output. Obviously you need your speakers to match into your receiver output otherwise you might blow them up.  
====

----------


## FrodoOne

> We just bought a new house in California  
> we are putting a theatre room and rather than putting in regular surround sound, I thought to rather insert in-ceiling and in-wall speakers for a cleaner surround sound look. We are going for a very minimalist look so it could work really well.  
> The problem is that I don't really know about the placement or even which speakers to buy. Of course, I Googled a bit and found Bose Virtually Invisible speakers here that look pretty cool. But are these the right speakers for this type of project? Also, what about a sub? 
> Alternatively, I thought to maybe just leave the in-ceiling and in-wall speakers and buy some B&W or Kef speakers that are known to sound amazing.

  While folk here will no doubt be happy to assist you, this is an Australian site and the range of products available are not the same in our two countries. 
Therefore, I suggest that you re-post your question on the North American "DIYChatroom" site at DIY Chatroom Home Improvement Forum - Powered by vBulletin - in the "Do It Yourself - Home Theater" section.  _(Many think that Bose equipment is overpriced for the quality supplied.)_ 
Good Luck!

----------


## DavoSyd

Keep Googleing and you'll find entire forums dedicated to home theatre design and theory...

----------


## AmandaRhodes

Oh. I am sorry - I didn't realize this is not a US site. I will repost on the correct one. 
Thank you for your replies  :Smilie:

----------


## FrodoOne

> Oh. I am sorry - I didn't realize this is not a US site. I will repost on the correct one. 
> Thank you for your replies

  Well,  DIY Chatroom Home Improvement Forum - Powered by vBulletin is a *North American* site.
(i.e Canada also gets a look-in.)

----------


## rebuildr86

but iant the USA the only place on earth? OMG they have internet in Australia??

----------

